

Do Any Ecommerce Sites Need Help Writing/Editing Web Content? - grumancik

I could potentially help you to write readable clear copy, edit your existing work, and clean up web content if you&#x27;re looking to improve your ecommerce site. I have an MA in English and have dabbled in copywriting and am interested in the concept of creating stories to sell products. Contact me if this is something in which you may be interested.
======
nfailor
as someone who launched a marketing firm on the basis of copywriting I'm going
to give you a spot or two of advice.

it's a service that's one of the first to cut when expenditure budgets get
tightened.

the best skill you can develop is the ability to quickly write (and justify)
scalable copy.

you'll get a lot more mileage out of just submitting copy corrections to
established entities.

~~~
grumancik
Thanks!

